# Fluorescent Lights = Anxiety/Depression = DP/DR



## GrayTW (Jun 17, 2007)

I just found something out. Something very interesting.

I'm just connecting the dots now, and it seems that shortly after I replaced my normal light bulbs in my house with Fluorescent lights, my anxiety started.

Its common knowledge that anxiety and depression can cause DP/DR, and its common knowledge that lack of sleep CAN cause anxiety and depression. It seems that Fluorescent lights can cause BOTH insomnia and anxiety.

Read this:

http://nyc.indymedia.org/en/2007/01/81805.html

I also heard, that where I'm from (Ontario, Canada), eventually regular light bulbs wont be sold anymore and you'll only be able to pick up fluorescent lights. This will be a major mistake I think.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:? yeah I hate fluorescent lights. 
They flicker and whenever you're alone in a room with them they hum... not in a nice way.


----------



## B_J (Jun 25, 2007)

I think you're right. I change my fluorescent lights with classical light and later i will buy full spectrum bulb (expensive).

What about computer ? I think it is very bad for dpdr/anxiety for three reasons :

- fluorescent light (?) , maybe lcd is worst than my old crt display.
- focus destroy attention/concentration
- stress (especialy video games)


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

I have "Daylight" fluorescent bulbs... they are made to help with the S.A.D disorder... and they seem to help my DR/DP.


----------



## B_J (Jun 25, 2007)

> Some people with panic disorder are frightened of their ability to dissociate, other people are not. One of the easiest way people can induce a trance state is when they are relaxed and/or when they are staring : out of the window, driving, watching TV, reading a book, using the computer, when talking with someone. Fluorescent lights can trigger a trance state, so too can self absorption. The more absorbed we become, the more we can induce a trance stare.


----------

